# zum Besten/ zu Deinem Besten



## cinamon_at

Hola!

Hace unos días que estoy intendando a encontrar la forma correcta en español de los siguientes frases:

Alles wird zu Deinem Besten ausgehen. 

Mí intento: Todo saldrá a tu mejor. Todo saldrá para tu mejor. Todo saldrá para/por el mejor tuyo. Todo saldrá al mejor tuyo.

Alles wird sich zum Besten wenden.

Mí intento: Todo saldrá a lo mejor. Todo saldrá para/por lo mejor. Todo saldrá al mejor.

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Udo

Intentos míos:
1. Todo saldrá a tu favor.
2. Todo va a salir bién. (no se me ocurre otra)
a lo mejor = (höchst)wahrscheinlich


----------



## cinamon_at

Gracias!!!


----------



## irantzu

cinamon_at said:


> Alles wird zu Deinem Besten ausgehen.
> 
> Mí intento: Todo saldrá a tu mejor. Todo saldrá para tu mejor. Todo saldrá para/por el mejor tuyo. Todo saldrá al mejor tuyo.
> 
> Alles wird sich zum Besten wenden.
> 
> Mí intento: Todo saldrá a lo mejor. Todo saldrá para/por lo mejor. Todo saldrá al mejor.


¡Hola!
Yo diría:

Alles wird zu deinem Besten ausgehen.
Será lo mejor para ti.

Alles wird sich zum Besten wenden ("werden", oder? na ja, egal, ich verstehe was du meinst!)
Será lo mejor.
Será para mejor.

La primera la verdad es que no se me ocurrió mejor forma de traducirla, y te puse la manera en que yo cotidianamente lo diría. Hay que reconocer que a veces el alemán tiene expresiones exactas que me cuesta pasar al español.


----------



## Udo

¡Hola!
Hay que distinguir dos expresiones alemanas que suenan parecidas pero tienen significado y uso diferente. Son las siguinentes:

1. Es ist zu deinem Besten.
2. Es wird zu deinem Besten ausgehen.

No las voy a traducir sino las voy a explicar más ampliamente en qué situaciones se dice para que los nativos luego las puedan traducir.
1. Quiere decir que algo te hace bién, que es bueno para ti. Esto siempre dicen las mamás cuando quieren que comas algo que sabe mal, que hagas ejercicios que te aburren, o que te pongas ropa calentita que se ve fea.
2. Esto se dice para consolar a alguien quien teme que le pueda salir mal algún asunto, en contra de él. Un contexto típico por ejemplo es acerca de un pleito judicial, o que se teme ser despedido del trabajo.
Pienso que les he dejado un poco más claro la diferencia.
Saludos


----------



## milmillas

Hallo! 
hier mein Vorschlag:

Es ist zu deinem Besten.
Es por tu bien.

Es wird zu Deinem Besten ausgehen.
Te irá bien / Te va a ir bien.

Alles wird sich zum Besten wenden. Es wird sich zum Guten wenden.
Todo saldrá bien / Todo va a salir bien. 


Saludos,
Romina


----------



## irantzu

Oh, es efectivamente "wenden"... todos los días se aprende algo nuevo.
Romina, personalmente me quedo con tus traducciones.


----------

